# some amateur paintings



## smartie2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some of my latest hobby works. 





Sophronitis coccinea 
watercolor and pastel





Phalaenopsis schilleriana
watercolor and pastel





Moccasin Flowers
watercolor and oil pastel on canvas

The Moccasin Flowers (Cypripedium acuale) was actually was started at the beginning of the year but I didn't know what to do with it so I put it away. I'm glad I finished it now with oil pastel as the texture is nice (otherwise it would have been done in acrylic).

I have a phrag besseae started but I haven't found the time to finish yet. Maybe this Chirstmas break

I think possibly my paintings look over saturated sometimes. Perhaps I should try something more light, like a botantical too next year


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 6, 2008)

Fren, they're all lovely paintings, but I particularly like the one with the phalaenopsis. Well done!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the mocassin flower - I feel the texture just by looking!


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2008)

Good for you, getting your artistic juices flowing.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome! They're very nice! Keep at it, it gets easier as you go!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice, thanx for posting. [I wish I could paint!]


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2008)

nice, every artist has 'their' style, they look vibrant


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2008)

What do you mean amateur???? What is the difference with professional??? I like them all...!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 15, 2010)

*newest paintings*

To show how I have changed! all of the below are watercolors on paper this year. Much improved I think. (The others I posted in 2008)

Cattleya lueddemanniana botanical (end of 2009)





Laelia tenebrosa botanical (I believe this has been reclassfied as Cattleya tenebrosa)





And recently finished. A portrait of my own Paphiopedilum haynaldianum, My favorite on so far.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2010)

Robin, those are fantastic! oke: Well done Fren.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 15, 2010)

These latest ones really do look professional! Really impressive. Have you thought about selling any of them?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 15, 2010)

where has Robin been? I admire her paintings, they have a glow. She is truely talented


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 16, 2010)

those are real nice,well done


----------



## Candace (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow. Those came out great! You've got talent.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking good Fren! You've obviously been working hard at your technique.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 17, 2010)

very nice works, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow.. Me likey very much..  Your latest paintings are much better, Fren.. Keep up the good work!


----------



## emydura (Apr 17, 2010)

Really nice Fren. I really like the Cattleya lueddemanniana. 

David


----------



## jmelot (Apr 17, 2010)

These are really pretty! My favorite was the Laelia (Cattleya?) tenebrosa.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments  If any other artists out there have advice for me that would be awesome!

I have one more to share. It is Cypripedium formosanum. I love both the leaves and the blooms of this plant. I used one of Tom's photos of this season for reference. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15981 





I don't usually paint white blooms, so it didn't turn out how would have imagined/wanted it to be. But it is a decent painting. Next time I'd do better I hope.
I do see a few things that I could correct, but not now. I need to put it away for a while.



parvi_17 said:


> These latest ones really do look professional! Really impressive. Have you thought about selling any of them?


I only sold one painting to of a harlequin phal this summer, but I haven't seriously considered it as a profession. It is a hobby though


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 18, 2010)

Fren, the more posts of yours that I read, the more I find you are obviously a man of many talents and interests. I am truly impressed! Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome Fren! Glad to give you a subject to paint.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow you did that pretty fast! It looks amazing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2010)

not fast but procrastinating from my studies...


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2010)

I never seen such beautifull paintings before.

It really looks like the one from tom, 
NO I think it looks better there is so much fealling in it.


----------



## Clark (Apr 18, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Laelia tenebrosa botanical (I believe this has been reclassfied as Cattleya tenebrosa)



Is this for sale? If so, what are the dimensions?
Thank you.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for your interest Clark The dimensions are 16in x 12in on 140lb cotton cold press. Obviously I haven't made a sale like this before, but I am up for it. The paper/painting is slightly warmer than in the picture, it is not so blue (more golden tones and brighter). I should see if I can photograph it better if you are interested. As a perfectionist (at times), I think the lines could be rendered more crisply, but that depends on taste. This is a pleasing piece for me, and I do have it on display in my room.

I painted this one because I wanted a plant of this species, and I expect a seedling next month of excellent breeding finally


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for letting me be a customer.
And thanks for making conversion.

Your getting mail.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

Isn't Fren a woman?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

oke: nope...:rollhappy:
I think the majority of this forum is male. (or the majority of orchid growing in general...)


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2010)

SOLD! :clap:

Give me a bit to take delivery, picking out paint will be fiasco w/ wife. 

Thank you.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> oke: nope...:rollhappy:
> I think the majority of this forum is male. (or the majority of orchid growing in general...)



That's simply not true! Many days now, particularly with my testosterone falling through the floor, I think I'm just a woman trapped in this big, stinky, hairy body! But I digress....:rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Clark  Good luck with the house painting. Let me know when you are ready.

LOL Tom...


----------



## Clark (Jul 1, 2010)

Last Friday we received our painting from Fren.

It's beautiful! A true work of art.
The quality is exceptional, detail unseen from my monitor.
Originally, I had the computer/spare bedroom in mind.
But will display in high traffic area of family room.

Thank you so much!
Clark and Christine


----------

